# Changing a registration on a car



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

I am purchasing a vehicle from a car dealer who is going to change the registration on a vehicle that i am buying can anyone tell me the process for this i.e. do the documents get sent off? And if so how long does it take?also what do i need to know in relation to having the vehicle taxed?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Flavos said:


> I am purchasing a vehicle from a car dealer who is going to change the registration on a vehicle that i am buying can anyone tell me the process for this i.e. do the documents get sent off? And if so how long does it take?also what do i need to know in relation to having the vehicle taxed?


If the dealer is going to do this for you you'll be assuming that he has all the technical docs and all the stuff he needs from the previous owner. He will require a copy of your NIE, passport and proof of address.
I did this via a gestor five years ago and I can't remember if I had to produce a copy of my Padron doc but I don't think so.
Once the vehicle is registered in your name a tax payment form will be sent to your address.
Don't forget to check that you aren't inheriting fines from the previous owner. You can check by using buscamultas.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks he's asked for a copies of my Nie,padron,and my passport, will he have documentation that shows there are no outstanding fines? Also does the tax go on a rolling 12 months or do all vehicles get taxed in the same month annually? i.e.from january 1st.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Flavos said:


> Thanks he's asked for a copies of my Nie,padron,and my passport, will he have documentation that shows there are no outstanding fines? Also does the tax go on a rolling 12 months or do all vehicles get taxed in the same month annually? i.e.from january 1st.


I think you will have to check the fines situation yourself...I certainly would.
You pay tax annually, in our area it's usually May but it seems someone forgot to send out the bills this year so the deadline is June 16th.

You can pay by DD once you're in the system.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, is there a website that i can put the reg number in re the fines?also i am not completing the purchase until early July ,would that mean it should already be taxed?and how much is tax in Spain.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The tax in Spain varies from area to area, ours is 30€ annual


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Vehicle tax is based on ownership on January 1st of each year and payable, generally around May, to your local council. I just paid €134 for my petrol hatchback.


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

So does it run from January to January? Does it depend on vehicle or local council on how much you pay?


----------



## Flavos (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry Hepa just read your reply


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Flavos said:


> Thanks, is there a website that i can put the reg number in re the fines?also i am not completing the purchase until early July ,would that mean it should already be taxed?and how much is tax in Spain.


s, buscamultas. 
Tax amounts depend on vehicle size and where you live. I pay 99 euros for a LandRover Discovery here in Malaga Province.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> s, buscamultas.
> Tax amounts depend on vehicle size and where you live. I pay 99 euros for a LandRover Discovery here in Malaga Province.


Which would be at least double here in Lorca! :Cry: :sad:

Yes car tax year runs 1st Jan-31st Dec.
It varies on a huge scale depending on local councils within a region. 
Andalucia is one of the cheapest , then again there ibi can be eye watering.


----------

